# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 ؟

## rezamj

سلام ببخشید می خواستم بدونم من الان که سومم معدل چقد تاثیر داره برای کنکور ؟؟ معدل نوبت اول و یا معدل کل مهمن یا فقط امتحان کتبی های که سراسری اخر سال می گیرن ؟ 
یکی برام توضیح بده راستش من هیچی از معدل سوم و تاثیراتش نمی دونم ممنونم

----------


## Takfir

مهم ترین عامل تاثیر گذار معدل کتبی ترم دوم سوم هستش!

یعنی نمرات ورقه امتحان نهایی هایی که میدین!

هر نمره تو ورقه به صورت مستقیم توی کنکور تاثیر داره!

برا مثال تو درس دینی مهم نیست شما ترم اول مستمر و ورقتون یا ترم دوم مستمرتون چند شده!

فقط ورقه ترم دوم تاثیر میزاره

همه درسا هم بدین شکل هستش به جز درس مبانی رایانه شما که به صورتِ داخلی برگزار میشه+ تاریخ اگه داشته باشید غلط نکنم

----------


## mohamadj07

> سلام ببخشید می خواستم بدونم من الان که سومم معدل چقد تاثیر داره برای کنکور ؟؟ معدل نوبت اول و یا معدل کل مهمن یا فقط امتحان کتبی های که سراسری اخر سال می گیرن ؟ 
> یکی برام توضیح بده راستش من هیچی از معدل سوم و تاثیراتش نمی دونم ممنونم


تنها دروسی رو که به صورت نهایی امتحان میدید اونم توی ترم دوم، اینها در کنکور جزء سوابق تحصیلی در نظر گرفته میشن...
درصدش هم معلوم نیس...هنوز برا کنکور 94 کاملا مشخص نشده، البته گفتن 25 درصد
شما که 95 هستید معلوم نیس...

----------


## fateme.tehran

معدل سوم نهایی 30 درصد
معدل پیش 10 درصد :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> معدل سوم نهایی 30 درصد
> معدل پیش 10 درصد


منبع خبر؟!

----------


## joozef

اصلا امکان نداره معدل پیش تاثیر داده بشه.
چون ثبت نام کنکور توی بهمن هست و اعلام نتایج پیش دانشگاهی اواخر خرداد ...

----------


## idealist

> معدل سوم نهایی 30 درصد
> معدل پیش 10 درصد


*خودت خواب دیدی اینو؟*

----------


## fateme.tehran

> منبع خبر؟!


دختر داییم...سومه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دختر داییم...سومه


:yahoo (21):
همچین نقل قول کردی گفتم الآن میگی سازمان سنجش یا نهایتاً دکتر خدایی!

----------


## -Morteza-

> ای داد...


آخه خدایی دختر دایی شد منبع خبر؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Y (652): 

یه قانونایی مردم تصویب میکنند خود دولت و سنجش میمونه توش :Yahoo (39): 
بعد بگید تو ایران آزادی بیان نداریم خخخخخ :Yahoo (4): )))

----------

